# Arrrggghhh! Giardia!



## Badlass (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello, 

I've posted in the newbie section with a short introduction to our fur family but here's the coles notes version. 

We have a nearly 6 month old Chi boy who we got second hand from someone who purchased him off kijiji. We've had several immune related issues with him since bringing him home at 10 weeks of age. I have a history in animal control, veterinary medicine, and training and luckily have been able to recognize issues and co ordinate with our vet with treatments or a wait and see plan. 

The 3 main immune based issues we've had are a mild vaccine reaction (seriously itchy feet), demodex mange, and giardia. 

His demodex is mild and clearing on it's own. He only ever had a few mothy patches and his hair appears to be coming back on it's own with no treatment. Having been a little stress ball when we got him it's not uncommon in some young dogs. We've discussed the vaccine reaction with our vet and have a plan of split vaccines and close motoring going forward. 

The issue is the giardia. We're just completing our third round of treatment tonight and are hoping this is the end of the problem. In speaking to our vet, if this treatment fails then our plan is to hopefully have his little immune system eventually catch up and fight it off. 

We're extremely careful about where he poops and cleaning properly after any accidents but in a multi pet household it can be difficult to prevent re infection. 

Has anyone had any experience with persistent giardia and has your pup outgrown it?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

dex had giardia but after doing the doseages the vet said to...it disappeared  goodluck with ur baby!


----------



## Badlass (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks! We've done a 3 day round of panacur and re tested a month later with a positive result, then did 3 days of dolpac and after 3 weeks he was still symptomatic so now we're on the last day of a 7 day panacur treatment. Fingers crossed because the diarrhoea is making for more difficult housebreaking!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Almost all of my chi babies came from breeders, and all had giardia. After a course of treatment it was gone. No symptoms, just found in a stool sample.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm so sorry, I've never dealt with that, but I sure hope it resolves itself quickly for his sake and yours.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Sounds like you have a lot of knowledge on the problem, your pup is lucky. Hope this round of treatment clears it up for good.


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Fingers crossed this last treatment clears this up for your baby


x


----------

